# Memphis Man Kills Intruders with AK-47!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who says there ain't no happy news anymore! An man returned home to find some thugs burglarizing his home, when said thug draw down on Homeowner, Homeowner "lets loose" with his AK-47 killing said thugs deader than hammers. SALUTE!

'I just let loose': Memphis man kills two intruders with AK-47 | Fox News


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

+++ God's mercy, but he saved the tax payers a loot of money.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Works for me. 73 rounds of 7,62 x 39 in a handy reliable package.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

But. but.. but.................. but............................. he should have just called 911.

And if he felt threatened, he could have grabbed a fork from the drawer in the kitchen to defend himself!!!!!





All humor aside, regardless of any legal acquittals, the scum-bum's family will be greatly enriched at his expense.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But. but.. but.................. but............................. he should have just called 911.
> 
> And if he felt threatened, he could have grabbed a fork from the drawer in the kitchen to defend himself!!!!!
> 
> All humor aside, regardless of any legal acquittals, the scum-bum's family will be greatly enriched at his expense.


Naw, that's Rosie O'Donnell and cheese cake.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But. but.. but.................. but............................. he should have just called 911.
> 
> And if he felt threatened, he could have grabbed a fork from the drawer in the kitchen to defend himself!!!!!
> 
> All humor aside, regardless of any legal acquittals, the scum-bum's family will be greatly enriched at his expense.


They'll no doubt try, but don't bank on the jury agreeing.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds bogus news..... Bad guys gun jams, they flee, owner gets his AK and shoots fleeing intruders and kills them. Not justified at all. The threat was on the run which makes then "not a threat" anymore


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Sounds bogus news..... Bad guys gun jams, they flee, owner gets his AK and shoots fleeing intruders and kills them. Not justified at all. The threat was on the run which makes then "not a threat" anymore


The homeowner will explain why he was so afraid.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> The homeowner will explain why he was so afraid.


Unless one of us is on the jury, or part of the gallery during the entire trial, we'll probably never know the full details.

Or someone could FOIA the transcripts.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

6811 said:


> Sounds bogus news..... Bad guys gun jams, they flee, owner gets his AK and shoots fleeing intruders and kills them. Not justified at all. The threat was on the run which makes then "not a threat" anymore


Deadly force is complicated, at least in PA. Here you can shot someone committing a felony even if they are running away from you as long as they are committing a felony while doing so. I would not want to argue that against a zealous prosecutor. That's the legal part of it. Reality if some bastard wants to shoot you and a FTF or some other piece of luck intervenes should one be expected to allow someone off the hook that just tried to kill you? The law says yes but reason??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Unless one of us is on the jury, or part of the gallery during the entire trial, we'll probably never know the full details.
> 
> Or someone could FOIA the transcripts.


If we have any Tennesseans on here, maybe they can let us know if TN has a defense to civil prosecution in self-defense cases.
In Texas, if you use force which leads to the injury or death of the attacker, and your use of force was ruled justified, you enjoy an immunity with respect to any civil trial stemming from the incident.
This means you *can* be sued in civil court, but the ruling of the justified use of force stands as your defense, and you cannot be found in the wrong.
It boils down to a higher cost for the plaintiff to bring the lawsuit than anything they could receive in compensation, which would be nothing.



> CPRC §83.001. CIVIL IMMUNITY. A defendant who uses force or deadly force that is justified under Chapter 9, Penal Code, is immune from civil liability for personal injury or death that results from the defendant's use of force or deadly force, as applicable.


Hopefully TN has a similar protection.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Too many laws. We need simpler times.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Florida the law is quite clear. If you shoot someone running away, you are going down.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

While I agree we have too many laws, I also agree that each state should be able to decide if they want a castle doctrine or not, duty to retreat or not, and so on. If you don't like the law in your state, you can freely move to another state or get the laws changed. The way it should be.

There are very few, if any, states that allow you to shoot someone who is fleeing. Objective eminent fear of death or serious injury is the universal standard. Not from the shooters perspective, but from the average persons perspective. And those average people will probably be jurors who live in the same area as you and have similar or very dissimilar values. Which leads me back to my first comment on this thread.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Florida the law is quite clear. If you shoot someone running away, you are going down.


RPD, we all know there is often a vast chasm between "facts of the case" and "reported news".
The cops and DA found no reason to charge the homeowner.
I chalk it up to biased "journalism".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is another quirky one. In PA you can shoot someone who breaks into your home unless they think it’s their home then you have a duty to retreat and call the police. Now what sane person is going to do that if the wife and kids are upstairs?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a few one being a truck gun!






Caution language!


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Oh I did freely move to a different state. I moved from MI to TX 9 yrs ago because back then the great lakes state was still run by liberals. But even today with MI under Republican Control, the state is still all jacked up.... So the only thing i really miss are bigger white tail deer up north and Walleye. I miss my friday Walley fish fries....... sigh


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

YAY!! Good Riddance!!


----------

